# Why are my chicks doing this



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

My chicks are always sleeping alot is it to hot? Or do they just do that just got my chicks


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Could be due to it being too hot. How old are they, how long have you had them and can you give us a pic of the brooder setup? 

Do they look like they are trying to avoid being under the source of heat? Try moving your heat lamp upwards or expand your brooder so that they can get away from the source of heat if they want to. 

If you leave it too hot, they may start to develop diarrhea or what folks call pasty butts, so keep a watch on that. If they paste over at the vent, no more poop can come out and it can kill a chick.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

This was takes yesterday today they seem to be spreading out more its just box with chicken wire and a heat lamp and shavings I think it's about 100 degrees maybe a little I over under the lamp and there inside


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep...wayyyyy too hot. I'd move that heat lamp way back until you have a warmth of around 85~88 and see how they react to that. The books all say 95 but most old timers will tell you that it is way too hot a temp. 

If they are too cold you will see them huddling and struggling to get in the middle of the pile to stay warm or they will be "complaining" a lot...peeping way more than usual and can't seem to lie down and get comfy. 

Too hot and they sleep a lot and try to get away from the source of the heat...your chicks can't because their brooder is a tad too small to use with a heat lamp. When using a small brooder, you can use a regular light bulb for heat and it will be sufficient.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh and two days old


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Bee said:


> Yep...wayyyyy too hot. I'd move that heat lamp way back until you have a warmth of around 85~88 and see how they react to that. The books all say 95 but most old timers will tell you that it is way too hot a temp.
> 
> If they are too cold you will see them huddling and struggling to get in the middle of the pile to stay warm or they will be "complaining" a lot...peeping way more than usual and can't seem to lie down and get comfy.
> 
> Too hot and they sleep a lot and try to get away from the source of the heat...your chicks can't because their brooder is a tad too small to use with a heat lamp. When using a small brooder, you can use a regular light bulb for heat and it will be sufficient.


Ohhh ok thanks hope I haven't done any damage 0.0


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Nah...chicks are pretty resilient and tolerate a lot of our mistakes.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Bee said:


> Nah...chicks are pretty resilient and tolerate a lot of our mistakes.


Thanks so much!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

you just have the two?
if you had a few more they would be able to help keep each other warm

good luck
piglett


----------

